# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  Καινούρια αναμεικτική μπαταρία νιπτήρα τρέχει μόνο ζεστό νερό από την πρώτη στιγμή

## lazarefa

Ειχα παραγγειλει απο Αmazon uk μια αναμεικτικη μπαταρια νιπτηρα της Grohe, μοντελο Bauedge. Η αγορα εγινε απο εξωτερικο απλα γιατι τη συγκεκριμενη παραλλαγη του μοντελου (χωρις το λεβιε στο πισω μερος και χωρις μηχανισμο στο σιφωνι) δεν την εβρισκα εγχωρια. Τελος παντων, παρελαβα τη μπαταρια την περασμενη Παρασκευη απο ΕΛΤΑ, σε αψογη κατασταση καινουριου (εκανε 11 μερες για να ερθει). Χτες αποφασιζω να την τοποθετησω. Αφου πρωτα ανοιγω τρυπα στη μεση του νιπτηρα με ποτηροτρυπανο που αγορασα ειδικα για τη συγκεκριμενη τοποθετηση, ξεκινω να τοποθετω την νεα μπαταρια. Αφου ολοκληρωνω τη δαδικασια, ανοιγω τα βανακια στις 2 παροχες (ζεστο - κρυο) και παω να κανω δοκιμη. Σηκωνω το μοχλο απο τη δεξια πλευρα που ειναι για το κρυο νερο και ω του θαυματος δεν τρεχει σχεδόν καθολου κρύο νερό. Απειροελάχιστα σα να ψιλοβρέχει μόνο! Μετακινω το μοχλο σιγά σιγα προς τα αριστερα και τον σηκωνω και τρεχει κανονικα ζεστο νερο (αντί για κρύο) ακόμα και μεταξύ δεξιάς και κεντρικής θέσης . Στη μεσαια θεση επισης τρεχει ζεστο νερο...Στη δεξια τιποτα. Εχω μεινει μαλ... Η λογικη φυσικα μου λεει οτι υπαρχει ελαττωμα στο μηχανισμο της βαλβιδας της μπαταριας, ωστοσο δεν θελω να πιστεψω το προφανες... Αναγκαστικα πρεπει να κανω επιστροφη στο αμαζον και να περιμενω, χωρια η ταλαιπωρια του βαλε-βγαλε... 2 φορες.
Τι γκαντεμια ειναι αυτη ρε παιδια και μαλιστα σε υποθετικα προιον σοβαρου κατασκευαστη;
Σας εχει τυχει ποτε κατι αναλογο σε αναμεικτικη μπαταρια; Καμιά γνώμη αν έχει ιδέα κανείς;
Για την ιστορία ο κωδικός του μοντέλου μου  είναι ο 23330 (αυτό δεν έχει λεβιέ στην πλάτη που να συνδυάζεται με μηχανισμό σιφωνιού αποχέτευσης). Παρακάτω φαίνεται το σχέδιο τηε εταιρείας.

https://cdn.cloud.grohe.com/tpi/1000/18 ... 852843.pdf

Ο κωδικός της ανταλλακτικής βαλβίδας κοστίζει στην Ελλάδα, κρατηθείτε, γύρω στα 100 ευρώ, οπότε είναι σκέτη κοροϊδία με την μπαταρία ολόκληρη να πουλιέται γύρω στα 60.
https://pylarinos.gr/antallaktika/antal ... 6580-.html

----------


## mikemtb73

Γιατι κάνεις το ίδιο θέμα copy paste σε διαφορετικά σημεία  στο ίδιο site? 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

